# sharps boa help



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

hi ive been offered a female sharps visual to go with my male visual so i can breed them but some people have told me to get a 100%het not a visual, can any body tell me the pro's and con's between hets and visuals thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Are you thinking of selling, buying or swapping your reptiles?

This is the classified chat section.


----------



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

wer the hell do i put it then cus ive tryed 3 different places and they all say the wrong place :bash:


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

rediggy said:


> wer the hell do i put it then cus ive tryed 3 different places and they all say the wrong place :bash:


Genetics - Reptile Forums


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Moved


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

rediggy said:


> hi ive been offered a female sharps visual to go with my male visual so i can breed them but some people have told me to get a 100%het not a visual, can any body tell me the pro's and con's between hets and visuals thanks :2thumb:


The way I read this, you have an albino male boa. Is this a Sharp albino boa or a Kahl albino boa? Kahl albinos are the more common of the two, but I don't know of an easy way to tell the difference between the two types. If you don't know what you have, it is probably a Kahl albino boa.

If you have a Sharp albino boa, then mating it to a female Sharp albino boa is a good choice. All the babies would be Sharp albinos. 

If you have a Kahl albino boa, then mating it to a Sharp albino female boa is a bad idea. None of the babies would be albinos.

If you have a Kahl albino, then the preference is to mate him to a het Kahl albino female. This mating would be expected to produce approximately half Kahl albino babies and half normal-looking het Kahl albino babies. Mating two Kahl albinos has sometimes produced albino babies with one eye missing. It isn't all the albino babies, and it doesn't even happen in every litter, but it happens often enough to be something to worry you a bit. Cause is unknown.  It doesn't seem to happen in Sharp albino x Sharp albino matings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jodie86 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, the reason you have been advised to put a het with your other boa is so that there's more chance 4 you to have healthy baby snakes and to produce the albinos that you want. As far as I'm aware you cannot breed kahl to sharp as it's a diff line of snake and also albino is a defect in the genes, if you breed albino to albino chances are you will have slot of dead or poorly snakes.. I would go with the het to be honest.. Good luck jodie:2thumb:


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

Contact this man.
Reptile Forums - View Profile: Sharpman

He's up on his boas and they are the best I have ever seen.:notworthy:


----------



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

its a male sharps 100% and been offered a female sharps but im not looking for the money side of it i want strong and health babys and have been told that if you breed sharps together you have weak babys and lose some but dont know how true that is


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

genetically speaking albinism is caused by a genetic weakness, breeding two snakes with a genetic weakness may increase the risk of deformity in the babies.

In albinos the eyes may be the main affected outcome and it has been known for babies to be born with one or no eyes.

However this is by no means certain and indeed there is some argument that it is no more likely than breeding any snakes together

Breeding two closely related albinos is likely to have a higher risk, breading to less closely albinos is less risky. 

there is always a risk when breeding animals, it is your choice if you wish to take the nominally increased risk of breeding two animals together with a genetic weakness


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Any albino x albino is usually frowned apon as other have said due to an increased risk of deformity.
In the past many large breeders have done this pairings.
Recently ukmorphs mated two sharp albinos together with no apparent issues so it's really down to you. 
I have a pair of kahls but they won't be placed together, but with het albinos instead.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> genetically speaking albinism is caused by a genetic weakness, breeding two snakes with a genetic weakness may increase the risk of deformity in the babies.
> 
> In albinos the eyes may be the main affected outcome and it has been known for babies to be born with one or no eyes.
> 
> ...


All Sharp albinos are more or less related. All babies from a Sharp albino x Sharp albino mating will be Sharp albinos. Multigeneration brother x sister matings eventually brings inbreeding depression in genetic health. For best results, mate to a normal to get normal-looking, het Sharp albino babies and mate them to first cousins or less closely related snakes to get Sharp albino babies.

Eye problems seem most common in Kahl albino x Kahl albino matings. I have seen similar effects in a litter of rattlesnakes, Indian python, and gopher snakes. These are so distantly related that, IMO, there is an environmental component to the problem. Possibly it involves nutrition. Dietary deficiencies have caused a variety of congenital deformities in a variety of domestic animals and humans.


----------



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for all the info and i think im going to get a het as this seems best for the snakes thanks again :no1:


----------

